# another sheepshead question



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

will the sheeps be running thru february? how far down bob sikes should i go? deep or shallow?


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

i forgot to ask... should i keep the bait by the bridge or throw out into the open? when do u guys think it will be a good time to go back out there and try it out?


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *floridaface (1/29/2010)*will the sheeps be running thru february? how far down bob sikes should i go? deep or shallow?




I can't say how long they are easily caught but can tell you I catch them through march.Then I start pompano fishing at the beach.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *floridaface (1/29/2010)*i forgot to ask... should i keep the bait by the bridge or throw out into the open? when do u guys think it will be a good time to go back out there and try it out?




Fish the bottom with a carolina rig right next to a piling.Anytime it is not too windy is a good time to go.I will be going at daybreak on the GB side of Sikes if you want to join me.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

the bite should pick up in the next month or so,like letsgo said fish close to the structure with a carolina rig or just a split shot heavy enough to get you down,I like using a Mustad 9174 live bait hook size 2-4 with a Fiddler or small piece or shrimp,hope this helps,Good Luck


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

wish i coulda met u out there. how would i recognize u if i ever bump into u


----------



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks redfish.. i heard about fiddler crabs. i used to just use shrimp, my dad and i out at johnsons beach back in the day with those double drop rigs but i dont feel like spending the million dollars to fish out there. but we used to catch alot out there and red fish like crazy at the end of the road. and yes pompano is extremely thick out there when in season about half way up the road


----------

